# charge it on your credit card



## bolivar76

Bonjour,

Contexte: dans un boutique de location de voiture, la vendeuse demande à la cliente : "Would you like me *to charge it on your credit card*?"

Mes traductions :
_"Souhaitez-vous *payer avec votre carte de crédit* ?" 
"Voulez/désirez-vous que* je débite/prélève le montant de la location de votre compte bancaire*

merci par avance pour votre aide et excellente journée_


----------



## Phil512

Bonjour,
Le premier est bon mais vous trouverez aussi "désirez-vous payer *par* carte (de crédit) ?. C'est vraiment devenu ultra-courant.
Pour la seconde, on est à côté de la question puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'un compte bancaire mais d'une carte de crédit.  D'autant plus que seules certaines cartes de crédit sont "liées" à votre compte bancaire. Et que dans tous les cas il y a un délai entre l'utilisation de la carte et le débit de votre compte. Sauf si vous êtes à la veille du prélèvement automatique de certaines cartes sur votre compte. 
Clair ?


----------



## bolivar76

crystal clear !!
Merci Phil 512 pour votre aide et excellente journée


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

In the US at least, the clerk will often say "Credit or debit?", for which I suggest "Dois-je créditer ou débiter cette opétation (sur votre carte)?" / "Voulez vous que je crédite ou débite cette opération (sur votre carte)?".


----------



## bolivar76

merci pour votre input !


----------



## Phil512

Everyday question in shops in the U.S. : "debit or credit ?" YES !!! But I don't agree with the translation.
Je ne suis pas d'accord même si le phénomène est très fréquent et très surprenant pour un européen.
Il n'est pas question de vous rendre de l'argent bien sûr !
*Debit* (in English) : on prend l'argent sur votre carte *bancaire* ou carte de paiement (équivalent de nos cartes bancaires européennes). Paiement immédiat par carte comme avec toutes les cartes étiquetées Maestro en Europe p.ex. Votre compte est débité immédiatement.
*Credit* (in English) : le montant sera prélevé de votre carte de *crédit. *Vous aurez donc du temps pour payer.
(...)


----------



## bolivar76

de mon coté je privilégie votre traduction : "désirez-vous payer *par* carte (de crédit) ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Merci pour le "Yes!!!" et pour l'explication en français de "débit" et "crédit", Phil512. Mais comment poser la question, s'il te plaît?


----------



## Phil512

*Very good question, indeed *which, usually, brings us in an ever repeated dialog.
- Comment voulez-vous payer ? Par carte ?
- oui, svp, lesquelles acceptez-vous ?
- and then follows a long or short list of card names which Europeans *won't* "call debit or credit". They know which ones are going to take the money straight from their bank account (*cartes bancaires* = cartes de paiement, actually the cheapest one linked to your account... but the second term is almost never used over here) and the ones they know as being real credit cards (postponed payment for the client).
I don't know if that helps, but the usual U.S. question "debit or credit ?" is, in my humble opinion, never used here. And it strikes every European when he buys in the U.S for the first time. It happened to me, needless to say


----------



## Kecha

The US/Europe differences on understanding "credit card" has been discussed recently in Shall we put it back on your credit card?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

So it has, thanks! (I think I think I may even have read it, but forgot tbecause I did't post in it?)).
(My #11 was in reference to Kecha's #10.)


----------



## Language Hound

For what it's worth, I just wanted to say that I don't find the source text natural at all: "Would you like me to charge it on your credit card?"

I would either change " charge" to "put" or "on" to "to" to create an idiomatic American-English sentence, e.g.,
_Would you like me to put it on your credit card?
Would you like me to charge it to your credit card?_


----------



## catheng06

en paiement immédiat ou paiement différé ?
could be a solution

example : (galeries Lafayette website)


> *Les facilités de paiement :*
> *> Le paiement immédiat (10) :
> > Le paiement en différé gratuit(11) :
> > Le paiement en 3 fois sans intérêts(12) :*


----------



## Phil512

Cath, il se peut que je n'aie pas les yeux en face des trous, mais je ne vois pas le rapport.
La question :


bolivar76 said:


> Would you like me *to charge it on your credit card*?"


Réponse : *ou bien posts #1 et #2. Vraiment la façon dont cela se dit tous les jours *
Ou
Paiement par carte (de crédit) ? Courant.
Ou (littéralement)
Désirez-vous que je porte ceci sur votre carte de crédit ? Littéral, mais je pense que ce n'est jamais dit.


----------



## Nicomon

_



			Voulez/désirez-vous que* je débite/prélève le montant de la location de votre compte bancaire*

Click to expand...

_ Ça, dans un contexte québécois, ce serait un débit/prélèvement du compte bancaire. 
C'est immédiat, et on présente une carte bancaire_ (bank card)_.  Comme je l'ai écrit dans le fil connexe de bolivar76, d'ailleurs.

Cela dit,  il me semble que c'est en général le client qui répond de quelle façon il veut payer, après qu'on lui ait posé la question.  Non?
Je ne me souviens pas m'être fait demander, ni en français ni en anglais :  _Would you like me to put it on / charge it to your credit card? _

Pour l'exercice de traduction, je dirais (littéralement)_  :  Voulez-vous que je porte ça à votre carte de crédit ?_
Moins littéral et déjà dit :  _Désirez-vous payer par carte de crédit ?_

Autre idée  (mais on s'éloigne un peu) :_ Préférez-vous payer comptant, par débit, ou par carte de crédit ?  
--   _Je précise avant qu'on me corrige que ce serait très bien compris au Québec.


----------



## Phil512

Nicomon said:


> avant qu'on me corrige


Nous ne corrigerons donc pas Nico mais utiliserons quelques posts dont le sien pour formuler quelques conclusions peut-être ?
Il y a donc des ressemblances importantes entre les USA et le Canada. Pas étonnant vu la communauté de langue et, grosso modo, d'économie.
Les différences entre ces deux-là et l'Europe sont flagrantes.
Les mots compte bancaire ne sont jamais utilisés ici dans une transaction usuelle, sauf, pour partie, dans la formule : vous pouvez payer par virement bancaire. Tout se passe comme si un commerçant n'avait aucun accès à votre compte bancaire (normal !)... alors que vous allez, d'une certaine façon, lui donner un accès temporaire à ce compte si vous payez avec une carte bancaire.
Débit en tant que tel (en solo) n'est jamais utilisé en Europe dans un achat usuel (c'est de la comptabilité). Carte de débit encore moins.
Pour un dialogue européen habituel, je renvoie à mon post #9. Les plus attentifs y noteront que le vendeur ne précise pas de quel type de carte il s'agit. Il n'évoque que "carte", incluant _de facto_, les cartes bancaires et les cartes de crédit.  Ce n'est qu'au fil de l'entretien qui suivra qu'apparaîtra ce qu'il accepte et ce qu'il n'accepte pas. *Surprise* : on commence à voir des commerçants (en nombre limité, il est vrai !!!) accepter une carte de crédit et en aucun cas une carte bancaire. Alors que d'habitude c'est l'inverse.
Simple info pour *Nico* : _Voulez-vous que je porte ça à votre carte de crédit ? (_remarquablement poli) deviendrait chez nous : "je *mets* ça *sur* votre carte de crédit ?.


----------



## Interprete

Juste une précision: ce que la vendeuse facture, c'est le service principal (la location de la voiture), ou un service annexe, supplémentaire ? Si c'est le deuxième cas je comprends, mais si c'est le premier, je trouve la question bizarre.


----------



## Nicomon

Phil512 said:


> Simple info pour *Nico* : _Voulez-vous que je porte ça à votre carte de crédit ? (_remarquablement poli) deviendrait chez nous : "je *mets* ça *sur* votre carte de crédit ?.


  On le dirait aussi.  Peut-être avec l'ajout :  _Est-ce que je mets ça sur...  _


> *Surprise* : on commence à voir des commerçants (en nombre limité, il est vrai !!!) accepter une carte de crédit et en aucun cas une carte bancaire.


  C'est souvent le cas au Canada aussi.   On peut payer comptant (en liquide, donc) ou par carte de crédit, mais ni par Interac (débit), ni par chèque.
Je présume que c'est pour prévenir les paiements  NSF (sans provisions suffisantes).

Est-ce qu'_Interac_ plutôt que _débit_, se dit en Europe?  Comme dans :  _Acceptez-vous les paiements (par) Interac?_
Je parierais que non, mais je suis curieuse de savoir.


----------



## Phil512

Ni l'un ni l'autre.
Interac m'est inconnu. Débit, on oublie.
Je pense que c'est pour éviter, en effet, les comptes non approvisionnés ...et les oppositions bancaires (je crois)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci de la confirmation.

Mais j'avais compris de ce fil connexe (même lien que celui que Kecha a mis au post 10, sur celui-ci), que la « carte bleue » était en fait une carte de débit.
En particulier en lisant le post #17 de kecha, justement.  J'ai mal compris, donc ?


----------



## Kecha

Je ne sais pas où Phil s'est vu refusé une carte bancaire  Comment fait-on si on n'a pas de carte de crédit (comme beaucoup de gens en France) mais bien une carte bleue (comme pratiquement tout le monde) ?!

Interac est inconnu en France, d'après Wikipédia c'est une organisation purement Canadienne.


----------



## Nicomon

J'imagine qu'on peut payer en liquide, aux endroits qui n'acceptent pas la carte bancaire.  

Merci de la confirmation pour ce qui est d'Interac, Kecha.  J'aurais dû penser à vérifier dans Wikipedia.

@ Phil :  J'ai lu que notre carte Interac serait comparable à la carte Bancontact (autrefois  Bancontact/MisterCash) que vous avez en Belgique.
Je suis donc étonnée de lire « Débit, on oublie » dans le poste 19, à la lecture de ceci.  Ou alors vous dites le nom de la carte, plutôt que « _carte de débit_ »?  : 





> En tant que système de paiement par carte de débit, Bancontact permet l'accès électronique en vue d'un retrait d'argent via un guichet automatique bancaire ou paiement en magasin, dans des gares, péages routiers, stations-services, ... ou encore en ligne. Bancontact assure la vérification, le calcul et le règlement de ces paiements électroniques.  *Source*


 Formule courante au Québec :





> Le paiement se fait à la fin de chacune des rencontres en argent comptant, par carte de débit (_Interac) _ou par carte de crédit (_Visa, MasterCard_)


 Je crois bien que la suggestion de catheng :  _en paiement immédiat ou paiement différé _?  serait l'équivalent de _debit or credit ?_ (en réponse à la question d'ain'tt).  
Debit = immédiat    Credit = différé.


----------



## Phil512

C'est ça *Nico*, on dit le nom de la carte. Si c'est Bancontact/MisterCash, on sait que l'argent s'en va tout de suite... mais dans une conversation usuelle concernant une transaction "habituelle", même via Bancontact, pas question du mot "débit". Et les mots "carte de débit" (contexte : debit/credit) ne sont pas utilisés.

Pour *Kecha*
Deux fois, une,  la semaine passée (un Quick franchisé sous nouvelle gestion ??? Pas certain) et il y a quelques années dans une pizzeria à quelques kilomètres de chez moi (Beaufays, faubourg de Liège, +/- 200.000 habitants). Sinon, cash !
Mais je ne dois pas rappeler que je suis du plat pays de Jacques Brel et qu'ici, la "carte bleue", (d'avance PARDON ) on pense tous que c'est un truc dont les français ne parviennent pas à se débarrasser et qui ne s'appelle comme ça nulle par aiileurs. No offense intended,  to any extent.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci de la confirmation, Phil .    Je dis aussi plus souvent _ Interac / Visa_  que _débit / crédit  _dans une conversation parlant de paiement.  
Comme dans :_ je préfère payer par Interac _ (c'est débité tout de suite)_ / je vais mettre ça sur ma carte Visa _ (enjoy now, pay later)    

Mais je dirais _débit  / crédit  _de façon plus générale, parce qu'elles ne s'appellent  pas toutes _Interac / Visa._
Ou si j'ai le malheur de la perdre ou de l'égarer :    _Je ne trouve pas ma carte de guichet / de crédit._


----------



## Phil512

D'où mes conclusions au post#16.... Un atlantique nous sépare, que voulez-vous ?


----------



## Nicomon

Remarquez que je dis aussi_ carte bancaire / de guichet_  pour _*bank* card_.
C'est_ d*e*bit _que je traduit pas _d*é*bit.  _ _ _


----------



## Phil512

Carte de guichet : inconnu par ici.


----------



## Nicomon

_Bin coudon!_ , comme on dit chez nous,  je vais de surprise en surprise.  J'étais convaincue que _ guichet_ serait compris dans ce sens: 





> Guichet automatique bancaire ou guichet automatique de banque
> Appareil qui permet d’effectuer diverses opérations bancaires (retraits, dépôts, virements) à l’aide d’une carte de débit.


  En anglais, ce serait _Automatic Teller Machine_ (ATM) ou _Automatic Banking Machine _(ABM).   Comme je m'en sers surtout dans ces machines... je dis _carte de guichet.   _
Et je ne suis pas la seule de mon espèce;  ce n'est pas une invention de mon cru.

C'est quand je fais un paiement avec, que je dis_ débit / Interac.    _


----------



## Phil512

On a des guichets, automatiques ou non, (cela va sans dire, on est n'est pas au milieu de nulle part) mais personne ne parle de carte de guichet, pas plus que de carte de débit.
Et ceux qui voyagent connaissent les ATM, bien sûr


----------



## Kecha

Phil512 said:


> Mais je ne dois pas rappeler que je suis du plat pays de Jacques Brel et qu'ici, la "carte bleue", (d'avance PARDON ) on pense tous que c'est un truc dont les français ne parviennent pas à se débarrasser et qui ne s'appelle comme ça nulle par aiileurs. No offense intended,  to any extent.


Pourquoi, elles sont pas bleues les vôtres ? Ceci dit, je dit ça, la mienne n'est pas réellement bleue 
Et pourquoi on s'en débarrasserait ? On a plutôt tendance à faire disparaitre le liquide que l'inverse (paiement sans contact pour les sommes de moins de 20 euros).


----------

